# Cheap LED Recessed light retrofit! UPDATED!



## seige101 (Nov 9, 2010)

Just installed these at work today. The customer provided them. At my local home depot they are only 19.97 each! Instead of the 49.97 listed online.

http://www.homedepot.com/webapp/wcs...t_Savings-_-PIP&locStoreNum=2662&marketID=272

Pics to come tomorrow and i will let you guys know how the quality of light is.


----------



## seige101 (Nov 10, 2010)

I just ran out and bought these for my house, i replaced the 2 in the kitchen and was going to do the ones in the bathroom shower but the showers are 4" cans.

Very easy to install, can be retrofitted to almost any 6" recessed can. I have done it at work today with Juno, home depot has a display setup with halo and the ones in my house are 28 year old lightolier.

Here are some pics, taken with no flash. I would say 10-15% brighter light than the old 65 watt indoor floods with glass trims i had before. Also a couple pics of the units them selves.

These are one self contained unit with the lamp and housing build together. I am wondering if it would be possibly to use some tin snips or a dremel and cut off the excess 'trim' part and use these in other area's, Basically getting a cheap LED spotlight lamp.


----------



## semipro (Nov 10, 2010)

Seige, 
Those bulbs must warp the space-time continuum.  Your post time shows as 8:13 and here on the east coast its only about 7:20 by my clock.

Edit: mine shows in the future too.  Must be Hearth's time.


----------



## semipro (Nov 10, 2010)

seige101 said:
			
		

> Just installed these at work today. The customer provided them. At my local home depot they are only 19.97 each! Instead of the 49.97 listed online.
> 
> http://www.homedepot.com/webapp/wcs...t_Savings-_-PIP&locStoreNum=2662&marketID=272
> 
> Pics to come tomorrow and i will let you guys know how the quality of light is.



Great find.  I need at least two of these, that is if I can get them for $20.  I'm not paying $49. Thanks for posting.


----------



## begreen (Nov 10, 2010)

Write the date on the back of the bulb so you can see if they live up to their longevity claims.


----------



## Seasoned Oak (Nov 10, 2010)

I bought some of the first recessed led lights available at sams club for $15 a bulb ,must have been poor quality though cuz they already lost half of their many small led lights.They were not very bright when new and had a stark white light as opposed to a soft yellow light from my cfls. Should have kept my receipt. The new ones look altogether different.


----------



## semipro (Nov 10, 2010)

BeGreen said:
			
		

> Write the date on the back of the bulb so you can see if they live up to their longevity claims.



I'm glad you reminded me.  Many of my CFLs seem to fail too early.


----------



## semipro (Nov 10, 2010)

Semipro said:
			
		

> seige101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



They are $49 at my Home Depot.


----------



## NNYorker (Nov 10, 2010)

Ditto on the $50. @ $20 worth trying. Haven't had  much luck with CFL's lasting as long as claimed.....


----------



## midwestcoast (Nov 10, 2010)

They look nice. $20 seems a pretty good deal.   I hope they last.
My only dabble in LED so far was a 1W bulb from Menards ($5-8) that I bought to put in my fridge, where CFL won't work well & incandecent is doubly inefficent by heating the fridge.  Well due to the housing it didn't fit in there so I put it in my Range-Hood.  It just failed after less than a year    & now makes only periodic strobe flashes.  Hope most do better than that one.


----------



## seige101 (Nov 10, 2010)

Semipro said:
			
		

> They are $49 at my Home Depot.



Did you check the store or online?


----------



## semipro (Nov 10, 2010)

seige101 said:
			
		

> Semipro said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Both.


----------



## backpack09 (Nov 11, 2010)

Can these be used with a dimmer?


----------



## seige101 (Nov 12, 2010)

Yes they can. 
If anyone is interested i have 2 extra's i will send out for cost + shipping if anyone wants to give them a try.
Or if you want more i could swing by and pick some up for you.


----------



## semipro (Nov 12, 2010)

seige101 said:
			
		

> Yes they can.
> If anyone is interested i have 2 extra's i will send out for cost + shipping if anyone wants to give them a try.
> Or if you want more i could swing by and pick some up for you.



Thanks for the offer.  I'll PM you if decide to go for them.  I need to make sure they match my application first.  

I'm thinking that if I can install these then I can go up in the attic and insulate around the light cans without worry of overheating but I could be wrong.  I'm assuming, maybe wrongly, that they produce much less heat than my present incandescent bulbs.  How much heat do they seem to produce?


----------



## vgrund (Nov 12, 2010)

I would love something like this @ $20.  My local Home Depot has them for $50.  I have 8 cans in my kitchen (ugh)!


----------



## begreen (Nov 12, 2010)

Same here. I used 45w halogens for a few years, then took out the dimmer and now have 15w compact fluorescent bulbs in them.


----------



## seige101 (Nov 13, 2010)

Semipro said:
			
		

> seige101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Cool to the touch on the lens after being on several hours. Don't know about the driver/transformer part though. 

Good point, not only the energy savings but the savings on cooling in the summer when you have a room full of these on.

We turned on the 60 we installed on the house today, it was impressive watching the meter barely spin with 60 lights on!

They dimmed nicely and they turn on instantly to full brightness!


----------



## vgrund (Nov 13, 2010)

I miscounted.  Make that 11 cans in my kitchen.  Do these need a special dimmer or will they work with a run of the mill incandescent one?


----------



## steviep (Nov 14, 2010)

To use a dimmer your led light has to be dimmer rated , it's the same with cfl's


----------



## vgrund (Nov 14, 2010)

I get that they must be rated for a dimmer.  What I mean is, so rated, is a special dimmer required?


----------



## seige101 (Nov 15, 2010)

Any ole dimmer will work with them.


----------

